# Maingano, Saulosi, White Top Hara tank?



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

While waiting on my 55 gallon tank to cycle, I'm trying to decide what I want to put in it. I really love the color combinations on those three. Anyone had success with them together?


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

I haven't tried it but you can give it a try. I'd shoot for 1 male of each and about 4-5 females. A standard 55 I take it?


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes just a standard 55. I'm assuming all I can get is juveniles. How many should I get to ensure 1:4 ratio?


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

If they are unsexable juvies, 10 of each should get you the ratio you want. Should being the key word, maybe get 12 if your unlucky . A good breeder or LFS should be able to pretty reliably ID young Mbuna. They colour up and mature at quite a small size.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Aren't the Hara males, Saulosi males both blue barred specie? Would that not cause issues?


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

I may be wrong, but I think one is considered barred, and one is striped?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Cajen said:


> Aren't the Hara males, Saulosi males both blue barred specie? Would that not cause issues?





syoung22 said:


> I may be wrong, but I think one is considered barred, and one is striped?


I think what Cajen was referring to was the fact that both the Saulosi http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1 and the Hara http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2626 show "bars" or zebra markings on their bodies. One of our fish experts in the forum would probably better know if that fact would be an issue with these two fish species or if they are different enough in other ways to not cause problems. Both are beautiful fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is probable that the Hara and saulosi will clash.


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry about that, i should have been more specific. The only reason that I know this is because i am setting up my 55g now as well and I went thru/am going thru various stocking options as well. The rule of thumb is is the coloring and markings are similar the males will not get along at all. If the fems look similar they will cross breed... in many cases it appears they will also cross breed anyway if they do not have fems of their species.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Fogelhund said:


> It is probable that the Hara and saulosi will clash.


 not neccasarily in my experiences. I haven't kept hara and saulosi together but have kept hara and jalo reef togethet. without issue in a 75. Not exactly the same but pretty close.


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

I want to keep the hara. I guess I could scrap saulosi and go with yellow labs, with the maingano. Not really what I want to do.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Red zebras would look cool with hara and maingano


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

That's a good idea. Red zebras would look cool.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I had those three in a 5 ft 120 with Red Zebras and Giant Dems. I didn't have problems with clashing, but every fish is different.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some have problems with the maingano aggression in a 55G. They seem to be better in a 75G.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

I have saulosi and white top hara in a 70 gallons, it has been 8 months that they are in there and until now everything is fine. Hoping it stays this way  I haven't noticed aggression between the two species. They were all introduced as juvies.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

From 8 to 18 months is when you will see aggression start if it is going to.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> From 8 to 18 months is when you will see aggression start if it is going to.


aint that the truth!!!


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

Alright, well I'm going with yellow labs and c hara. Apparently acei get too big. Think I will go with cobalt zebra too. I live close to Louisville, and Bluegrass Aquatics doesn't have Maingano. If I can keep from paying shipping, that's awesome. They have Socolofi too, but apparently they are too aggressive. I want all blue, I don't want anymore yellow or orange. If anyone can tell me acei will be OK in 55gal I will go with that over cobalt.


----------



## kpswd (Sep 13, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Some have problems with the maingano aggression in a 55G. They seem to be better in a 75G.


That has been my experience as well. The species Red Zebra, Hara and Maingano have worked well together for me, so that should not be an issue.


----------



## magic10 (Feb 1, 2012)

Be careful with crossbreeding between the cobalts nad the hara..female hara are solid blue like the cobalts so you might have a problem there


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh good Lord, why is this so difficult?? 

Any other suggestions for blue males and females to go with blue barred c hara??


----------



## magic10 (Feb 1, 2012)

Its going to be hard to find a solid blue species beside the cobalt and the socofoi..plus my opinion the female hara looks pretty cool to me..that will be your solid blue along with the male..might have to find another color species


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

syoung22 said:


> Oh good Lord, why is this so difficult??
> 
> Any other suggestions for blue males and females to go with blue barred c hara??


You may not want another blue species. The females are solid blue (sort of) and will look very much like another other solid blue mbuna.


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

Then what else, maybe an albino? Not sure why I am not crazy about Rusty's.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

What happened ro hara, maingano and red zebras?


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

I am trying to save shipping costs, bluegrass aquatics is nearby but doesn't have maingano.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Do you ever foresee upgrading to 75? Ps acei? Many people will tell you to not to mix the same species and for the most part that is true but jalo reef have worked for me with hara. If these guys are raised together as juvies, they just may work in a 55.


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes one of these days. This is my first tank. I'm starting out small. I'm hoping this will be enjoyable. I am in charge of water quality for our city's water supply, and I don't want to obsess about perfect water like I did when I had a swimming pool. But now I can't even decide what fish I want!


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ok. Was just going to say that a 75 woulg give you more options, obviously. You could grab acei now and upgrade a year from now when they get bigger.


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

That's a good idea. I like acei, and can see upgrading to 75 or bigger in a year. Thank you.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Saulosi, Cyno Afra, White Labs(almost a light blue, with the black borders)


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm new at this...what is a white lab?


----------



## magic10 (Feb 1, 2012)

Same as a yellow lab but just bluish/white


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

magic10 said:


> Same as a yellow lab but just bluish/white


Correct.

I think the Acei get a little big for a 75G...just my opinion though.


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok. I already have 4 yellow labs and they are doing great. They are small, I don't know if they are male or female, so i intend on getting more soon. So, I'm ready to get 4 juveniles of 2 different species to keep numbers even. Then adding more at same time so eventually i can get my 1:4 male female ratio of all 3 species. I may be placing an online order tonight. Last minute help needed!

As far as looks and compatibility

My 4 labs with cobalt zebra and maingano
with cobalt zebra and acei
with cobalt zebra and c.hara white top

Or any of those combinations. Please help?


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

And one more thing...any chance i can have all 4 species, realizing i will need to upgrade to bigger tank in future?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd wait until you have the bigger tank in hand before stocking the 4th species. Not liking your options, maingano too aggressive for 55, acei too big for 55 and hara and cobalts look too much alike (the females).


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm getting small juveniles. I can get the acei in a bigger tank before they outgrow it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cool, I would plan to do that in about six months. You don't want to wait until they are 6" to upgrade. You may also find the color of the acei and cobalt are similar. I had socolofi and acei and found that to be true. I wanted more contrast.


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, I ended up getting 4 cobalt zebras and 4 mainganos to go with my 4 yellow labs. They are beautiful! I know I need a few more of each since they are juvies, and I will do that soon. The yellow labs had been hiding all week in my rocks, but as soon as I added the new fish, it's like they are happy! All of the fish are swimming peacefully, nobody is hiding, nobody is aggressive yet (one maingano will chase the others every now and then, but nothing too bad). I'm so happy with my fish! And best of all, I just checked my water and 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, nitrates around 30. Will do a small water change tonight.


----------

